# Cool S13



## nismosean (Oct 31, 2003)

I found these cool pictures on the Light Speed Performance website.

http://www.lightspeedperformance.cc/seansSr20DETswap.htm
click above for more pics and info on the car.


----------



## ronaldo (Feb 23, 2004)

they didnt offer enough picture of the car as a whole


----------



## CivicKiller (Apr 26, 2004)

kool wish they had better pics


----------



## nismosean (Oct 31, 2003)

yup well this is just some artistic shots of the car for the shop to put on their website. you can see some more here, http://www.cardomain.com/memberpage/527296

I need to take some more pics as those are getting old.


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

just like every other S13 out there.......nothing special.....


----------



## nismosean (Oct 31, 2003)

93blackSER said:


> just like every other S13 out there.......nothing special.....


 i never said it was special I was just showing off the cool pics from the shop.


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

that shop's site said it was a 1990....cardomain says 91 and the bumper is a 91 bumper. whats with that?


----------



## nismosean (Oct 31, 2003)

Kelso said:


> that shop's site said it was a 1990....cardomain says 91 and the bumper is a 91 bumper. whats with that?


yeah he put 90 on the page but i told him it is a 91. He has to change it but I am not sure when that will happen.


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

what a dork... maybe its just a 89-90 with a 91+ front bumper not every one likes the pig nose


----------



## nismosean (Oct 31, 2003)

Loki said:


> what a dork... maybe its just a 89-90 with a 91+ front bumper not every one likes the pig nose


umm no the title and vin translate to make it a 91, the KA24DE that was in it would lean towards a 91 as would the stock bumper that has not been swapped out, along with the PS lines and AC lines all hooking up to the SR with no extra work.

it is a 91


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

well they should like it...pignose is better lol. anyways i was just asking because it was the same car on 2 different sites and had different years. i wanted to know which was right


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

234hp @ 15psi .. ehh


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

that is crap


----------



## TheNose247 (Jun 19, 2004)

is it the stock turbo? because the stock turbo can boost up to 13 psi 14 is pushing it anything else and u lose power


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

actually, the t25 maxes out around 12psi.. you could push it to 15psi but you are right, there's not much point in doing it


----------



## TheNose247 (Jun 19, 2004)

vsp3c said:


> actually, the t25 maxes out around 12psi.. you could push it to 15psi but you are right, there's not much point in doing it


yeah i knew it was somewhere in the low teens....thanks for the info :cheers:


----------

